

Get up to 50 GB of space on the new Minus - mindotus
http://min.us

======
mindotus
Start with 25 GB using link below:
<http://minus.com/pages/e21b7e0efd78/appsumo/>

Invite friends through: <http://minus.com/pages/invite> to get up to 50.

~~~
ewheeler
As an existing user, I find it frustrating to be stuck with the 10 GB given to
early adopters while new users are given 25 GB.

~~~
mindotus
Hi,

All users can have up to 50 gb via <http://minus.com/pages/invite> \- feel
free to email info@minus.com your username and we'll gladly upgrade it.

Thanks!

